# iPad released today



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2010/01/ipad_apples_way_of_reaching_ou.html?sc=fb&cc=fp


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2010/01/ipad_apples_way_of_reaching_ou.html?sc=fb&cc=fp



Genius!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 27, 2010)

Think Different


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Think Different



Wow 180 proof and good for you!!!! Plus its way more fun. Just make sure to not have the iLiquor in conjunction with the iPad:-o


----------



## dmc (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm usually an early adapter...  I like the concept..  Need to go check one out but I do like the concept..
Probably going to wait a couple generations(os changes,etc) and then consider...


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2010)

some other product ideas 
iHunt
iBake
iEat
iScream


----------



## aveski2000 (Jan 27, 2010)

iSki


----------



## dmc (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## tarponhead (Jan 27, 2010)

My wife already has a iphone and gets hit up for an extra $30/month for the 3G data stream. If you get an ipad, I have to assume ATT will add more to the usage fee for the increased bandwidth?? I'm not tech savy so those who are please give me a clue.

Also, the $500 for the Ipad gets you 8 gb, That ain't $hit for the applicatons it can support.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> Also, the $500 for the Ipad gets you 8 gb, That ain't $hit for the applicatons it can support.



+$130 for 3G capability.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> My wife already has a iphone and gets hit up for an extra $30/month for the 3G data stream. If you get an ipad, I have to assume ATT will add more to the usage fee for the increased bandwidth?? I'm not tech savy so those who are please give me a clue.
> 
> Also, the $500 for the Ipad gets you 8 gb, That ain't $hit for the applicatons it can support.


 
Why bother with telco connectivity?   If I had it I'd use it like an iTouch (iTouch is an IPhone without the phone).   It connect via wifi.  Free.  Nada connectivity charges.   I'm able to find wireless connections all over the place.  So what if I can't sent  email while I'm driving?  So what if I can't cruise the web on the highway?  

I use my iTouch like a Lite PC: read email and docs, run puny, limited functionality apps.   Do I really want to write anything other than a short message or note on the iTouch.  Nah.   Do I really want to work on excel sheets or project mgt?   Nah.

I check my email, respond tersely, save the heavy duty correspondence for a landing place.

How would I use an iKotex?  Probably as a larger screen that let's me type notes with both hands rather than one finger.  Do excel, project or other apps?  Nah.  Run lightweight versions of apps?  yep.    

I want something that boots up nearly instantaneously (even the iTouch can be annoying.)

And all this comes from someon who experienced every PC ever made, way back to the 8080 and Z80 days.  I want simple, easy to use, easy to lug.  I don't want robustness from an iKotex.  I want it portable, fast to connect and use, fast to shut down.


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 27, 2010)

dmc said:


>



LMAO!  That is great.....I question the thought process behind the name....


----------



## dmc (Jan 27, 2010)

When I think of the IPad usage for myself - I immediately think of being on the road..

10 hours of battery is a long time..  Having this on a plane for reading and watching movies would be nice..  Being able to do some work - I'm sure there's going to be apps for Word and Excel - would be great..  Fast boot up is great..   PRobably a lot easier to use then a laptop in coach seats too...

I like it - but I'm going to wait a bit and see how the next gens go.... But i really do like it..


----------



## mondeo (Jan 27, 2010)

I see very little point to the iPad. Looks to be an iTouch with a larger screen; sure there's some market, but who would spend that much for it when they'll almost certainly have an iPhone already? But it's Apple, so they'll put their marketing machine to work, use some catchy songs in commercials with no meaning, and get the word out through "interviews" that it's a paradigm shift. And they'll add another small nation's GDP to their bottom line.

I was expecting something a bit upmarket from where it ended up, with OSX on it, not the iPhone OS. At least an OSX light.


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I see very little point to the iPad. Looks to be an iTouch with a larger screen; sure there's some market, but who would spend that much for it when they'll almost certainly have an iPhone already? But it's Apple, so they'll put their marketing machine to work, use some catchy songs in commercials with no meaning, and get the word out through "interviews" that it's a paradigm shift. And they'll add another small nation's GDP to their bottom line.
> 
> I was expecting something a bit upmarket from where it ended up, with OSX on it, not the iPhone OS. At least an OSX light.



I'll spend that much after a couple generations for sure... Again - I see it as a great tool for travel, presentation and entertainment.   Not a replacement for my Macbook.
Lot's of my "techie" friends are considering it as well..   IPhones already are UNIX based so is this..  So I don't see many limitations for running software at that level.

Apple is a great American company.. I don't know why everyone is so flippant about it..


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 28, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I see very little point to the iPad. Looks to be an iTouch with a larger screen; sure there's some market, but who would spend that much for it when they'll almost certainly have an iPhone already? But it's Apple, so they'll put their marketing machine to work, use some catchy songs in commercials with no meaning, and get the word out through "interviews" that it's a paradigm shift. And they'll add another small nation's GDP to their bottom line.
> 
> I was expecting something a bit upmarket from where it ended up, with OSX on it, not the iPhone OS. At least an OSX light.


Apple has vision, that is for sure. There is a point to the iPad, indeed. The eBook business has been buzzing for a while that the iPad would be the Kindle-Killer in the eBook reader market. The problem is how quickly the current eBook readers are going to become obsolete due to innovations like the iPad... which in itself is going to be obsolete if Apple does not push the boundary further. 

This is a step towards where this is all going but just another small step with limited current usage and application. Its too small and limited to be a laptop replacement but too big, bloated, and expensive to just be an eBook Reader and multimedia player. But in a few years, I can see Netbooks being abandoned completely in favor of this new generation of useful tablets, especially in the traveling business world. Add in a telephone via bluetooth with Voice Recognition for application such as email and word processor combined with an even more robust touch screen for user interface and this eventually could be a lap top killer in the long run.

For the current market, kind of a novelty with limited practical use (especially as an eBook Reader twice as expensive as the average). But in the long run, a good position for Apple to be in to be the first major innovator for this type of device.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 28, 2010)

I think the iPad will be a total failure in the market.   It has no compelling reason to own it.   Unlike an iPhone, it doesn't fit in your pocket.   I think most people will look at it and walk away.   It doesn't do anything you can't already do on a Mac or a PC.  There will be a small market for gadget freaks and Apple bigots but I doubt it will ever make the mainstream like iPod, iPhone, or the Mac.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 28, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I think the iPad will be a total failure in the market.   It has no compelling reason to own it.


Of course it does... it's an Apple! 

Seriously though, I thought the same thing about the Kindle. Who is going to pay $300 to purchase a limited supply of eBooks and read magazines? Too expensive. Any Apple hipster interested in purchasing an eBook Reader will surely buy an iPad compared to any other eBook reader at even double the cost. Personally, I don't think the market is there yet... all of these devices are too expensive. But there are a lot of early adopters with money to burn out there....


----------



## Geoff (Jan 28, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Of course it does... it's an Apple!
> 
> Seriously though, I thought the same thing about the Kindle. Who is going to pay $300 to purchase a limited supply of eBooks and read magazines? Too expensive. Any Apple hipster interested in purchasing an eBook Reader will surely buy an iPad compared to any other eBook reader at even double the cost. Personally, I don't think the market is there yet... all of these devices are too expensive. But there are a lot of early adopters with money to burn out there....



I don't think eBook will ever catch on since it's yet another appliance to lug around.   What would catch on is a more modular notebook computer where you can detatch the screen if all you want to do is read something in comfort.


----------



## midd (Jan 28, 2010)

I think it'll be a hit.  99.9% of non-work computer users need internet browsing, email, photos, video,  music and not much else.  this device will do them all.  

It'll crush the netbook market and I think it'll make people redefine what they need in a home computing device.  I'll be buying my wife one instead of a laptop.  

$30 data plan, with no contract is a great idea too.


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2010)

This is funny...
A fan of Apple products gets called a "bigot" and "Hipster" some other names too...

I just like the stuff because it works and does everything I need to do - very nicely...  I still run windows...  But on VMware on my Macbook..      My Macbook, Iphone and IMac kick ass..  They run flawlessly and 2 me are better at music and video.  They are also UNIX based which make this UNIX geek comfortable..   

Yeah they're more costly then others... But the stuff just works..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I think the iPad will be a total failure in the market.   It has no compelling reason to own it.   Unlike an iPhone, it doesn't fit in your pocket.   I think most people will look at it and walk away.   It doesn't do anything you can't already do on a Mac or a PC.  There will be a small market for gadget freaks and Apple bigots but I doubt it will ever make the mainstream like iPod, iPhone, or the Mac.



People said the same thing about the iPod. There were other mp3 players out there with more capacity and better features on paper, but no one puts it all together better than apple. This isn't for the techie crowd. It's for the folks who just want to turn on something and have it work to surf, play music and vids. Price will weed some people out, but it's for the early adopters. Personally I don't want one right now, but like the iphone in a year or two once the bugs are worked out and the price comes down some I might be interested.

It has a micro sim card, so if your phone company works with those you are not locked to ATT. It's a fully unlocked device.


----------



## midd (Jan 28, 2010)

great quote that I think sums up the Apple/PC user debate



> The people who hate Apple  products think that if Apple users put some time and effort in, they'd be able to get equivalents that are as good or better.
> 
> The people who love Apple think that to get equivalents that are as good or better, they'd have to put in time and effort.


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2010)

midd said:


> great quote that I think sums up the Apple/PC user debate



good one...  

To use the same printer it took me 15 minutes to setup on my girls HP Laptop and on my Macbook... I just plugged the thing in and it worked...  crazy...

I'm done f'ing with computers...  I used to be into building "gamers" and stuff..  I have so much old equipment laying around that I just toss it...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 28, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> People said the same thing about the iPod. There were other mp3 players out there with more capacity and better features on paper, but no one puts it all together better than apple. This isn't for the techie crowd. It's for the folks who just want to turn on something and have it work to surf, play music and vids. Price will weed some people out, but it's for the early adopters. Personally I don't want one right now, but like the iphone in a year or two once the bugs are worked out and the price comes down some I might be interested.
> 
> It has a micro sim card, so if your phone company works with those you are not locked to ATT. It's a fully unlocked device.




YES!  I am personally excited by this for all the reasons that folks were enthusiastic above.  The iPad for the non-techie people who like to leave their computers at work.

I have no serious need for a laptop, but last year I bought myself an old Sony Vaio just to surf the web at my second home.  It's kind of big to lug around, has a loud hard drive and no battery life.  But that's okay for the way that I use it.  I paid 200 bucks for it on eBay.  I put my iTunes account on that; and just last week was given an iTouch that my son won in a raffle.  : - )  

My husband bought himself a netbook to use the same way I use that laptop.  I personally hate the netbook; but it is easy to carry around.

I would buy an iPad because it does all the stuff that I wanna do when I'm not at work.  I'm psyched about the sizeof the unit, the screen size and the 10-hour battery life. I wouldn't buy a Kindle, but I would use this to read books.  There have to be more people out there like me, don't you think?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I would buy an iPad because it does all the stuff that I wanna do when I'm not at work.



You can get macs word processing, presentation and spreadsheet software for it ... compatible with MS Office.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 28, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You can get macs word processing, presentation and spreadsheet software for it ... compatible with MS Office.




Okay...so if I wanted to write a letter or import an address list I could do that; and swap the files back-and-forth from the iPad to my work PC via e-mail?  That could be useful.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have no idea how well it will do. But I can bet that you'll see someone using one next time you're in a Starbucks. 

I'm awaiting to see the sales results on the "iDump" once they make it public. I think it's in beta now...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Okay...so if I wanted to write a letter or import an address list I could do that; and swap the files back-and-forth from the iPad to my work PC via e-mail?  That could be useful.



yup


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 28, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> yup



This is one techno-gadget that I'm actually excited about!


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Okay...so if I wanted to write a letter or import an address list I could do that; and swap the files back-and-forth from the iPad to my work PC via e-mail?  That could be useful.



When i was using a PC at work and a MAC at home - I would use a secured "cloud" to store my docs on the net and access them from either machine.  Can even access my "cloud" from my IPhone which is nice too...


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 28, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I don't think eBook will ever catch on since it's yet another appliance to lug around.   What would catch on is a more modular notebook computer where you can detatch the screen if all you want to do is read something in comfort.



The nook is doing pretty well. Can share books too


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 28, 2010)

Is the 3G network capable of handling heavy flow days?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Is the 3G network capable of handling heavy flow days?



:lol:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 28, 2010)

dmc said:


> When i was using a PC at work and a MAC at home - I would use a secured "cloud" to store my docs on the net and access them from either machine.  Can even access my "cloud" from my IPhone which is nice too...



I don't have anything that important.  But thank you for the idea...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 28, 2010)

dmc said:


> When i was using a PC at work and a MAC at home - I would use a secured "cloud" to store my docs on the net and access them from either machine.  Can even access my "cloud" from my IPhone which is nice too...



Didn't Google release "Google Doc's" a few months ago which does essentially the same thing?


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Didn't Google release "Google Doc's" a few months ago which does essentially the same thing?



Yes... But the Chinese just hacked that shti...

I pay a fee for mine..  Extra security...


----------



## legalskier (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's what The Onion is reporting:

_"Claiming that he completely forgot about the much-hyped electronic device until the last minute, a frantic Steve Jobs reportedly stayed up all night Tuesday in a desperate effort to design Apple's new tablet computer. 'Come on, Steve, just think—think, dammit—you're running out of time,' the exhausted CEO said as* he glued nine separate iPhones to the back of a plastic cafeteria tray*. 'Okay, yeah, this will work. This will definitely work. Just need to write 'tablet' on this little strip of masking tape here and I'm golden. Oh, come on, you piece of shit! Just stick already!' Middle-of-the-night sources reported that Jobs then began work on double-spacing his Keynote presentation and increasing the font size to make it appear longer."_

http://www.theonion.com/content/news_briefs/frantic_steve_jobs_stays_up


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 28, 2010)

dmc said:


> Yes... But the Chinese just hacked that shti...
> 
> I pay a fee for mine..  Extra security...



For real?


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> For real?



For real..

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Search-Eng...ing-in-the-Wake-of-China-Hack-Attacks-214699/


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 28, 2010)

dmc said:


> This is funny...
> A fan of Apple products gets called a "bigot" and "Hipster" some other names too...


- I never called you specifically a hipster.
- Not all Apple users are hipsters (but a lot of them are and the brand image DEFINITELY is).
- No one said Apples are not great products (they are)

You get really defensive about this stuff. You are great at pushing other people's buttons but get defensive when people are not even specifically pushing your buttons but tossing out their opinions, not even directed at any one specific. I would call some of my best friends hipsters, not derogatorily either, because they would agree and they know who they are. 

I think Apple puts out great products. I also think they are way over priced and I also can not separate the product from its image and branding and its general aura. That may be small of me but whatever. I think everyone can agree both that Apple makes great products and it is a very interesting culture (like or not or care not).


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> - I never called you specifically a hipster.
> - Not all Apple users are hipsters (but a lot of them are and the brand image DEFINITELY is).
> - No one said Apples are not great products (they are)
> 
> ...



It's cool... just an observation...  Pointing stuff out that I observe..  i really don't think i was being a jerk or anything...  Sorry.. 

People do identify with the brand  - but I'd call them fans more then anything else...
Lot's of people that end up with Apple do so because they are so damn frustrated with Windows and PCs...  Macs are sexy and well built... Maybe more pricey...  
The Mac commercials probably did a lot to foster the hipster connotation..  If it sell computers then cool..  Good American business!  Well recognized branding..


----------



## mondeo (Jan 29, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> YES!  I am personally excited by this for all the reasons that folks were enthusiastic above.  The iPad for the non-techie people who like to leave their computers at work.
> 
> I have no serious need for a laptop, but last year I bought myself an old Sony Vaio *just to surf the web at my second home.*  It's kind of big to lug around, has a loud hard drive and no battery life.  But that's okay for the way that I use it.  I paid 200 bucks for it on eBay.  I put my iTunes account on that; and just last week was given an iTouch that my son won in a raffle.  : - )
> 
> ...


Not that many.

I get the need for a larger screen portable entertainment device. If you're traveling all the time, it would be nice to have a single piece of hardware that you can read books on, watch video, browse the web, and other very basic functionality. I get that, I do. However, if you're like the vast majority of the population that would think about getting an iPad, you already have an iPhone and MacBook. You have on the go web browsing with the phone and some video and full up computing capability at home with the MacBook. What does the iPad really add? Book reading. Ok, pick up a Kindle for $200, and you have all the functionality of the iPad at your disposal and save a few hundred. The iPad doesn't have a place with the majority of people that go to work, go home, and spend the vast majority of their time within 25 miles of their home. We're skiers, that's not us.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Not that many.
> 
> I get the need for a larger screen portable entertainment device. If you're traveling all the time, it would be nice to have a single piece of hardware that you can read books on, watch video, browse the web, and other very basic functionality. I get that, I do. However, if you're like the vast majority of the population that would think about getting an iPad, you already have an iPhone and MacBook. You have on the go web browsing with the phone and some video and full up computing capability at home with the MacBook. What does the iPad really add? Book reading. Ok, pick up a Kindle for $200, and you have all the functionality of the iPad at your disposal and save a few hundred. The iPad doesn't have a place with the majority of people that go to work, go home, and spend the vast majority of their time within 25 miles of their home. We're skiers, that's not us.



Dont forget the apps... The ones you buy for the Iphone will work on the Ipad..  Gaming is going to be a blast on that thing..  Games will be developed for the Ipad for sure..  GTA on the Iphone is ok... But it's going to be better on a bigger screen..


----------



## mondeo (Jan 29, 2010)

dmc said:


> Dont forget the apps... The ones you buy for the Iphone will work on the Ipad..  Gaming is going to be a blast on that thing..  Games will be developed for the Ipad for sure..  GTA on the Iphone is ok... But it's going to be better on a bigger screen..


Again, though, gaming will be better on a full-on MacBook.

I'm actually disappointed with Apple on this one. An iTouch that runs OSX and a bigger screen I think would be successful, even at a higher price. Simply a large iTouch is only halfway there, and the half it has is already fulfilled with stuff most people are already going to be around.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Is the 3G network capable of handling heavy flow days?



Yes.   The 3G network has flow control.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Again, though, gaming will be better on a full-on MacBook.
> 
> I'm actually disappointed with Apple on this one. An iTouch that runs OSX and a bigger screen I think would be successful, even at a higher price. Simply a large iTouch is only halfway there, and the half it has is already fulfilled with stuff most people are already going to be around.



From what i see - it has features beyond the ITouch..
I'm going to wait a couple gens and see what happens... I'm sure it will add features..

Was thinking what I'd really like to see is an IMac with a touch screen...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 29, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Yes.   The 3G network has flow control.



Yeah, but how big of a hard drive can you get? Absorbancy is important.


----------



## midd (Jan 29, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Not that many.
> 
> I get the need for a larger screen portable entertainment device. If you're traveling all the time, it would be nice to have a single piece of hardware that you can read books on, watch video, browse the web, and other very basic functionality. I get that, I do. However, if you're like the vast majority of the population that would think about getting an iPad, you already have an iPhone and MacBook. You have on the go web browsing with the phone and some video and full up computing capability at home with the MacBook. What does the iPad really add? Book reading. Ok, pick up a Kindle for $200, and you have all the functionality of the iPad at your disposal and save a few hundred. The iPad doesn't have a place with the majority of people that go to work, go home, and spend the vast majority of their time within 25 miles of their home. We're skiers, that's not us.




I think you're being too dismissive of it's potential.  Smaller Kindle is $249 and the larger one with a comparable size screen is $489.  

It'll eat away at macbook/netbook/laptop sales as people realize this device solves 99% of their computing needs at a lower price point.


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2010)

I haven't really investigated it thoroughly but from the little I have read, I like the concept. I have a 17" laptop that's a PITA to drag around and has a 20-min battery life now. I have to drag tons of books around for school. It would be so much easier to grab an iPad and go instead. I'm not thinking as a laptop replacement because obviously it would be a royal pain to try to write a 7 page paper on that, even if it were possible. But it would be an easy way to transport some of the everyday stuff without lugging around a huge bag--granted, this only works for the books that are in format to be read on there, but still, as an English major, most of the books I have to read are not textbooks anyway. With a wifi version, I could also catch my email while on campus and 25 miles away from my computer.  Or do something else to occupy myself between classes.

And no, I don't have an iPhone or iTouch, so it wouldn't be redundant for me.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah, but how big of a hard drive can you get? Absorbancy is important.



The iPad uses hot flash memory rather than a hard drive.  It's part of the menopause ap.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2010)

Geoff said:


> The iPad uses hot flash memory rather than a hard drive.  It's part of the menopause ap.



good one...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 29, 2010)

Geoff said:


> The iPad uses hot flash memory rather than a hard drive.  It's part of the menopause ap.



nice.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Geoff said:


> The iPad uses hot flash memory rather than a hard drive.  It's part of the menopause ap.



See?  I told you I was their target market.

I don't have an iPhone, but I just recently acquired an iTouch.  

Funny...just after I posted yesterday, my husband said that if he hadn't bought his netbook a few months ago, he'd be looking seriously at the iPad.  I said, "It's my turn for a gadget."  (He also just recently bought himself a Droid.  I have a Razr. ; - )  He agreed that the iPad was the right thing for me.


----------



## midd (Jan 29, 2010)

severine said:


> I haven't really investigated it thoroughly but from the little I have read, I like the concept. I have a 17" laptop that's a PITA to drag around and has a 20-min battery life now. I have to drag tons of books around for school. It would be so much easier to grab an iPad and go instead. I'm not thinking as a laptop replacement because obviously it would be a royal pain to try to write a 7 page paper on that, even if it were possible. But it would be an easy way to transport some of the everyday stuff without lugging around a huge bag--granted, this only works for the books that are in format to be read on there, but still, as an English major, most of the books I have to read are not textbooks anyway. With a wifi version, I could also catch my email while on campus and 25 miles away from my computer.  Or do something else to occupy myself between classes.
> 
> And no, I don't have an iPhone or iTouch, so it wouldn't be redundant for me.



the mcgraw-hill CEO said something like 95% of their textbooks are/would be available for the iPad.  college students alone will be a huge market.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 29, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> See?  I told you I was there target market.
> 
> I don't have an iPhone, but I just recently acquired an iTouch.
> 
> Funny...just after I posted yesterday, my husband said that if he hadn't bought his netbook a few months ago, he'd be looking seriously at the iPad.  I said, "It's my turn for a gadget."  (He also just recently bought himself a Droid.  I have a Razr. ; - )  He agreed that the iPad was the right thing for me.



If we hadn't bought a netbook recently, I'd be thinking about it- it does fit that niche well.
Of the 4 computers in our house, only one has a cd-rom drive.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, my prediction: 10% of the population will get a 1st gen and be somewhat disappointed by the lack of capability, but in doing so will make the iPad name synonymous with a tablet version of a netbook. Meanwhile, the initial wave of adopters will be over while everyone else enters the market with a decently capable version of the same thing. By the next wave of adopters comes along, Apple has their Gen 2 out that's equal in capability but a little more expensive than the competitors. Now that everyone else is an iPad imitator and behind the full brunt of Apple's marketing capabilities, further generations are incredibly successful.

If the big reason you're interested is for the e-book capability, the Kindle is still the better option. It costs lot less, comes with 3G, and no plan required. As far as textbooks go, it'll be a while before it's a replacement. What happens when you have an open book test? There's no way you're going to be allowed an internet-enabled device. Then you're SOL. Also wonder how well you'll be able to highlight, make notes in the margins, etc. Sure someone will come out with an app, but it'll be a while before it works _right_.

Again, there's definitely a place for this type of device. But this is an example of why Apple is a good company: not due to the capability of the device, but it'll be slick, flashy, and cool while getting to market before it's really been fully thought through and the technology is ready. Apple understands how important it is to be the first and get credit for "creating" the genre.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2010)

I loved the cartoon I saw in the paper today about the Apple crazed consumer and the iPad.  

The guy in the cartoon is sitting at his desk with a big iMac on it, next to that was his iPod, next to that his iTouch next to that was his iPhone and he was holding a brand new iPad.  His shirt read "iBroke"   :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I loved the cartoon I saw in the paper today about the Apple crazed consumer and the iPad.
> 
> The guy in the cartoon is sitting at his desk with a big iMac on it, next to that was his iPod, next to that his iTouch next to that was his iPhone and he was holding a brand new iPad.  His shirt read "iBroke"   :lol:



My MIL bought me a t-shirt for Christmas that's iSail. Clever of the old bird...


----------



## vcunning (Feb 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I loved the cartoon I saw in the paper today about the Apple crazed consumer and the iPad.
> 
> The guy in the cartoon is sitting at his desk with a big iMac on it, next to that was his iPod, next to that his iTouch next to that was his iPhone and he was holding a brand new iPad.  His shirt read "iBroke"   :lol:



That was a picture of me (except it didn't show my Apple TV).  iPad is what I asked for my birthday present.  I always buy the Gen1 crap.  It's an addiction.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 2, 2010)

vcunning said:


> It's an addiction.



They have programs for that you know...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2010)

vcunning said:


> That was a picture of me (except it didn't show my Apple TV).  iPad is what I asked for my birthday present.  I always buy the Gen1 crap.  It's an addiction.





WJenness said:


> They have programs for that you know...
> 
> -w



Or in this case would it be an app-diction??


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Or in this case would it be an app-diction??



Boo.
Hiss.

Heh


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Boo.
> Hiss.
> 
> Heh



Yup,  I definately deserve the proverbial pun slap down for that one! :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Feb 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Yup,  I definately deserve the proverbial pun slap down for that one! :lol:



We'll take up a collection and buy you a new joke book.  

What are they going to call the 17" version?   The MaxiPad?


----------



## legalskier (Apr 21, 2010)

_*Colorado man loses part of finger in iPad theft*
DENVER – A thief's thirst for a brand new iPad cost a Colorado man not only a much-coveted device but also two-thirds of a pinky finger. Doctors had to amputate part of Bill Jordan's left pinky after a man Thursday yanked away a bag containing an iPad that Jordan had just purchased at a Denver mall. Jordan, 59, had the cord of the bag wrapped around his left hand when the thief "completely blind-sided" him and jerked the bag off his hand, stripping the flesh of Jordan's finger down to the bone. "He kept pulling until something had to give, and it wound up being my finger," Jordan said_***

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_ipad_...pY2xlX3N1bW1hcnlfbGlzdARzbGsDY29sb3JhZG9tYW5s


----------



## dmc (Apr 21, 2010)

wow....  

I checked one out last week....  It's a SEXY device...  Appears to be smooth and seamless.
Looks great... Works great...  Sounds great...
But I'm still waiting..  I'm hearing DHCP issues are keeping it from other countries...


----------



## legalskier (Apr 21, 2010)

dmc said:


> But I'm still waiting..  I'm hearing DHCP issues are keeping it from other countries...



Princeton U has banned it, at least temporarily. Israel will confiscate it.

http://www.worldcorrespondents.com/...rom-israel-and-2-american-universities/883578


----------



## dmc (Apr 21, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Princeton U has banned it, at least temporarily. Israel will confiscate it.
> 
> http://www.worldcorrespondents.com/...rom-israel-and-2-american-universities/883578



Like I said... Next generation...

I'd like to see a camera...  Maybe front facing so I can do video conferencing...

However... The new Iphone coming out on June may take my resources...  It's going to have touchpad on the back for navigation like the new mouse Apple put out...
My IPhone is beat up... and work pays for it now... So - it's not a stretch to replace it..


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2010)

How's the touch keypad feel on it? Love the idea, but that would hold me back... not sure how I feel about typing on something that doesn't feel like individual keys. Still, very intrigued... Wish school recognized the value in ebooks; would make this an excellent tool for students and a money-saver in the long run. I've tried reading books on the iTouch and while it works, would be nicer on a bigger screen that's still more portable than a laptop.

It has it's place... but it's not for everyone either.


----------



## dmc (Apr 21, 2010)

Keypad is nice.... Bigger... So it's easier..


----------



## Glenn (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like a neat device. It'll be interesting to see if this is something that will replace the laptop/netbook or fill a void between a smartphone and a netbook/notebook.


----------



## dmc (Apr 21, 2010)

Glenn said:


> It looks like a neat device. It'll be interesting to see if this is something that will replace the laptop/netbook or fill a void between a smartphone and a netbook/notebook.



Or maybe just start a whole new category....


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my local dental colleagues, who is a BIG Apple fan, and who I have lunch with a few times a week, got his ipad the 1st day it was released, and brings it with him to lunch (makes showing x-rays/digital pictures for the cases we often discuss at lunch quite easy).  He's still not quite sure how this fits into his stable of Apple products.  As he puts it, there's some things that it does better than his iPhone, but not as good as his iMac and other things where he's rather have his iPhone over his iPad.  He also says that he definately not a fan of it's own special charger (would like it to be standardized with his other portable apple devices) and the lack of USB inputs 

Overall though, he's like a kid with a new toy as he puts it.  He's happy with it,  but is wondering if he'll outgrow the novelty of its newness sometime soon???


----------



## dmc (Apr 21, 2010)

drjeff said:


> makes showing x-rays/digital pictures for the cases we often discuss at lunch quite easy



No doubt...  the medical field always seems to latch onto these types of devices.  Portability and graphic power is key...


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2010)

dmc said:


> No doubt...  the medical field always seems to latch onto these types of devices.  Portability and graphic power is key...



Like I said, if they just had a USB port to make it EASIER to transfer the images/pictures from the digi-cam/windows based hard drive that basically 99% of digital x-rays/images are stored on,  you'd have a total home run for quick, easy, portable medical field discussion of images on a device where the screen size makes it easy to view them in detail!


----------



## dmc (Apr 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Like I said, if they just had a USB port to make it EASIER to transfer the images/pictures from the digi-cam/windows based hard drive that basically 99% of digital x-rays/images are stored on,  you'd have a total home run for quick, easy, portable medical field discussion of images on a device where the screen size makes it easy to view them in detail!



You can store stuff on a "cloud" and access it instead of using a usb storage device...


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> You can store stuff on a "cloud" and access it instead of using a usb storage device...



I think you can buy an adapter too to go from the dock connection to USB, and I think Apple is making a SD card reader for that connection as well.  For a price, naturally.  When I'm on the road though, I have stuff like a USB microscope camera I'd need USB ports for.  Card reader is real handy too.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 23, 2010)

I read an interesting blurb on Apple the other day. 3 years ago, the iPhone didn't exist. It now makes up for 40% of Apple's business. Pretty amazing. Like Apple or not, they're good at spotting trends and producing products people want.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 23, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I read an interesting blurb on Apple the other day. 3 years ago, the iPhone didn't exist. It now makes up for 40% of Apple's business. Pretty amazing. Like Apple or not, they're good at spotting trends and producing products people want.


Thing is, what the iPhone does now and iPad is supposed to do are no-brainers. iPod was innovation. iPhone and iPad are cases of putting products into the marketplace, with tons of sexy marketing, a year before the hardware is capable of providing the experience people really want. A year from now, and AMD will have a chip that can go into an iPad-like device (possibly even the next iPad,) and provide pretty much the same performance a notebook can today at power levels similar to whatever's in the current iPad. Which means a year from now, the iPad can be more than just a big iTouch, or you can have a fully featured Win7-based tablet. Or whatever. But because Apple's been in the market with their big-screen iTouch for a year already at that point, they'll have the market lead.

Trend-spotting and making products people want are way back seat relative to marketing at Apple.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Thing is, what the iPhone does now and iPad is supposed to do are no-brainers. iPod was innovation. iPhone and iPad are cases of putting products into the marketplace, with tons of sexy marketing, a year before the hardware is capable of providing the experience people really want. A year from now, and AMD will have a chip that can go into an iPad-like device (possibly even the next iPad,) and provide pretty much the same performance a notebook can today at power levels similar to whatever's in the current iPad. Which means a year from now, the iPad can be more than just a big iTouch, or you can have a fully featured Win7-based tablet. Or whatever. But because Apple's been in the market with their big-screen iTouch for a year already at that point, they'll have the market lead.
> 
> Trend-spotting and making products people want are way back seat relative to marketing at Apple.



In this day and age though,  I'd almost bet that if Steve Jobs popped back up on stage in one of his black, mock turtlenecks and announced that Apple was getting into the toilet paper market, that there would suddenly be pre-orders for millions of cases of it


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2010)

I can see ipad being a good bathroom accessory.


----------



## dmc (Apr 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> In this day and age though,  I'd almost bet that if Steve Jobs popped back up on stage in one of his black, mock turtlenecks and announced that Apple was getting into the toilet paper market, that there would suddenly be pre-orders for millions of cases of it



He's great business man at the helm of a great American company...


----------



## mondeo (Apr 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> In this day and age though,  I'd almost bet that if Steve Jobs popped back up on stage in one of his black, mock turtlenecks and announced that Apple was getting into the toilet paper market, that there would suddenly be pre-orders for millions of cases of it


The iWipe?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> He's great business man at the helm of a great American company...



No arguements there!  I also think it's safe to say that you could add "cultural phenomenum" in his descriptive terms


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> He's great business man at the helm of a great American company...



I dunno man, I've read a lot of accounts from a lot of people that he's a real egotistical, over bearing asshole.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2010)

Marc said:


> I dunno man, I've read a lot of accounts from a lot of people that he's a real egotistical, over bearing asshole.



Does that mean he's not a great business man?


----------



## dmc (Apr 23, 2010)

Marc said:


> I dunno man, I've read a lot of accounts from a lot of people that he's a real egotistical, over bearing asshole.



Probably why he's so good at the helm...

I know guys that work for Apple in my industry that absolutely love it...  Of course they never met him..

If I wanted to move to the West coast I could probably work there...  It's tempting...


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 23, 2010)

Marc said:


> I dunno man, I've read a lot of accounts from a lot of people that he's a real egotistical, over bearing asshole.



So are you, but you're no great businessman. What does that tell you?


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Does that mean he's not a great business man?



I suppose it depends on your frame of reference.


The CEO of our company is a relatively humble guy, very down to Earth and friendly.  We lead our market by a long shot, offer services no one else can, and we make the bulk of our research available to the public free of charge.  Our position is secure, our employees and our clients are extremely well taken care of.  

I just don't think Jobs' approach is the only way, nor is it necessary to be as successful.


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> So are you, but you're no great businessman. What does that tell you?



It tells me I haven't had enough opportunity to throw other people under the bus yet.  Give me time.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2010)

Marc said:


> I just don't think Jobs' approach is the only way, nor is it necessary to be as successful.



I agree, but I don't think that means he isn't a good businessman.  There's no doubt that he's made a crap load of money, which is the measurement most often used to measure how successful a businessman is IMHO.


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I agree, but I don't think that means he isn't a good businessman.  There's no doubt that he's made a crap load of money, which is the measurement most often used to measure how successful a businessman is IMHO.



Unfortunately, that's true.  In my own personal estimation of a manager, I weigh interpersonal skills and ethics perhaps heavier than most.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2010)

Marc said:


> Unfortunately, that's true.  In my own personal estimation of a manager, I weigh interpersonal skills and ethics perhaps heavier than most.



I was just offering a counter point.  I'd rather work for someone who is a good, ethical, guy and make less money than the other way around.  To me one's success is not measured by money necessarily, but I'm not a businessman either..


----------



## dmc (Apr 23, 2010)

Marc said:


> Unfortunately, that's true.  In my own personal estimation of a manager, I weigh interpersonal skills and ethics perhaps heavier than most.



And you should - it makes it easier for you to operate ethically..  My lack of respect for a higher up on my last job due to questionable ethics is probably what got me laid off..

Sometimes an aggressive, overbearing CEO is a good thing..  Doesn't mean the people lower down are and it also doesn't meant that person is unethical.   Just an asshole..

I've worked for some awesome assholes....   haha


----------



## dmc (Apr 25, 2010)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20003345-37.html



> Wozniak, who along with Ronald Wayne and Steve Jobs founded Apple in 1976, recently had himself photographed drinking a beer, staring into an iPhone and wearing a T-shirt that reads: "I went drinking with Gray Powell and all I got was a lousy iPhone prototype."


----------



## midd (May 3, 2010)

what say the detractors as the ipad hits one million sold less than a month after the initial release?

as for the CEO/asshole discussion, their primary (and near sole goal) is to maximize shareholder value, and there aren't many in jobs' ballpark.


----------



## gmcunni (May 3, 2010)

dmc said:


>



anyone else appreciate the nice wiring job in the background?


----------



## dmc (May 3, 2010)

midd said:


> what say the detractors as the ipad hits one million sold less than a month after the initial release?



More then a million fanboys... 

I'm going to wait to see what the new IPhone brings before I even consider.
Work will pay for a new phone - haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## mondeo (May 3, 2010)

http://gizmodo.com/5427058/apple-gestapo-how-apple-hunts-down-leaks

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20003446-37.html?tag=mncol;txt


----------



## mondeo (May 3, 2010)

dmc said:


> more then a million sheeple...


 
FlFY


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

mondeo said:


> FlFY



No cool...  Don't like people changing my posts...


----------



## riverc0il (May 4, 2010)

mondeo said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5427058/apple-gestapo-how-apple-hunts-down-leaks
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20003446-37.html?tag=mncol;txt


Wow, so much for finder's keepers, loser's weepers.  I guess that type of bad PR move is an indication that the lost iPhone was not planted as an "accidental" lost early release but really gross negligence on the part of an employee.

Back to the iPad, of course they sold a cool mill to all the Apple Fanboys out there. Any time Apple launches a new product, Apple fans are going to rush out and buy it whether it is worth the asking price or not. An innovative first step but NOT the game changer that the iPod and iPhone have been. Still too many issues and limitations for the price. IMO, Apple left the door wide open for another company to deliver a much better and truly game changing tablet. At the current price point, it is too expensive for what it does and over laps but doesn't have the power to be a laptop replacement... its sandwiched in the middle of other existing devices.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

It's finding niches in it's current state..

My sister-in-law says there quite a few Docs adopting them at the hospital..


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Wow, so much for finder's keepers, loser's weepers.



Yeah... But... If you find something in a bar - you should leave it with the bar and not take it. 
I think there are actually laws in Cali that support that..

Dude brought it home...  Apple wants their IP potentially stored on PCs..   Heavy handed... maybe?


----------



## mondeo (May 4, 2010)

dmc said:


> No cool... Don't like people changing my posts...


I'll try not to do it again, Doug.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'll try not to do it again,.



And please stop using names...  
not cool either... Thats why we have monikers.


----------



## Glenn (May 4, 2010)

BlackBerry is rumored to be developing something similar to the iPad. I'd be interested in that.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> BlackBerry is rumored to be developing something similar to the iPad. I'd be interested in that.



I'd like to check that out too...

The CTO from my old job showed me his IBM pad/laptop...  Pretty cool..  But REALLY expensive..


----------



## Glenn (May 4, 2010)

Lots happening with phones now too. New iPhone coming out, Driod OS is getting popular and BlackBerry is bringing out a new OS. 

I'm still amazed at what you can do a smartphone now. I've mentioned it before; with internet radio over 3G and podcasts, I hardly ever listen to local radio in the Jeep anymore.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Lots happening with phones now too. New iPhone coming out, Driod OS is getting popular and BlackBerry is bringing out a new OS.




Exciting times.... 

I'm stoked for the new IPhone 4.0...  I can get work to pay for it so I'm waiting..

Was checking out a Droid the other day... It's pretty nice..  It's not an option for work however...


----------



## mondeo (May 4, 2010)

The iPad (and other things like it) won't be what consumers want until the hardware capability gets there. It'll be a year or so (check out AMD's Bobcat architecture, pretty cool stuff. And by cool I mean nerdy.)

It's not innovation. Tablets have been around for a long time, they just haven't been mobile enough. iPad's mobile enough, just not powerful enough. The hardware capability just isn't there yet, but Apple's the only one willing to release a product that isn't ready in order to capitalize on being first.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

If I could run VMWare on the IPad I'd get one today...


----------



## midd (May 4, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Back to the iPad, of course they sold a cool mill to all the Apple Fanboys out there. Any time Apple launches a new product, Apple fans are going to rush out and buy it whether it is worth the asking price or not.



they sold a million of them at your unworthy price point, in the midst of a shitty economy twice as quickly as they sold the first million iphones.  that's legit.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 4, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> An innovative first step but NOT the game changer that the iPod and iPhone have been. Still too many issues and limitations for the price. IMO, Apple left the door wide open for another company to deliver a much better and truly game changing tablet. At the current price point, it is too expensive for what it does and over laps but doesn't have the power to be a laptop replacement... its sandwiched in the middle of other existing devices.





mondeo said:


> It's not innovation. Tablets have been around for a long time, they just haven't been mobile enough. iPad's mobile enough, just not powerful enough. The hardware capability just isn't there yet, but Apple's the only one willing to release a product that isn't ready in order to capitalize on being first.



This is all stuff that was said about the iPod when it first came out. There were other mp3 players with more capacity or features than the iPod. Apple just puts it together better than anyone else.


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> This is all stuff that was said about the iPod when it first came out. There were other mp3 players with more capacity or features than the iPod. Apple just puts it together better than anyone else.



Except for that whole iPod battery issue....


----------



## wa-loaf (May 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> Except for that whole iPod battery issue....



They took care of that. Their customer service is another reason they do so well.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 4, 2010)

So I have a new iPod...my son won an iPodTouch in a raffle at work.  He didn't want it, so he gave it to me.  Previously, my husband and I had identical 2nd generation Nano's.  I was excited to take the iPod Touch on vacation; battery ran out, I attempted to charge it with the same charger as the Nano.  (Obviously I didn't read any of the literature that goes along with the new player.)  

When the charger didn't work, I went to the Apple store and asked if I needed a new, different wall-charger.  "Yes, ma'am, we no longer support that older charger."    Gotta love semantics.  "WE NO LONGER SUPPORT..."  

Hilarious.  Why don't they just call a spade, a spade?  "Planned obsolescence."  Sweet.  They got another 30 bucks outta me for the charger.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Hilarious.  Why don't they just call a spade, a spade?  "Planned obsolescence."  Sweet.  They got another 30 bucks outta me for the charger.



Isn't that really your fault for forgetting the correct charger at home? It's not like they sell them separately. Buy a new iPod and it comes with a charger.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Isn't that really your fault for forgetting the correct charger at home? It's not like they sell them separately. Buy a new iPod and it comes with a charger.



I didn't attempt to buy it on vacation.  I sucked it up and went without my music.  ; - )
I didn't forget the charger; was just not on top of things and assumed the one I brought with me would work for iPod Nano and iPod Touch.

I'm talking about a charger that goes into the electrical outlet, NOT the one that goes into a computer.  I have two of these AC chargers for the Nanos; one for each house.  The ones that work for the Nano do NOT work for the iTouch.  I think that sucks.  "We no longer support those types of chargers."  That's BS.


----------



## drjeff (May 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Isn't that really your fault for forgetting the correct charger at home? It's not like they sell them separately. Buy a new iPod and it comes with a charger.





This entire general concepts,  chargers,  is one of the biggest areas of annoyance for me!  Standardize the suckers,  if not industry wide,  then atleast within your own brand!  The number of now obsolete charger cords I have stuffed into various drawers/closets/etc around my house is ridiculous!


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> This entire general concepts,  chargers,  is one of the biggest areas of annoyance for me!  Standardize the suckers,  if not industry wide,  then atleast within your own brand!  The number of now obsolete charger cords I have stuffed into various drawers/closets/etc around my house is ridiculous!




That's all...!!  Yes, please.  I did not get an explanation as to why they "no longer" support the older chargers.  Second generation Nano is not that old, either, for crying out loud.  

(We won't digress into phone chargers...waaaaaay too many of those around my house.  "Does this belong to your phone?"  "No, that's like three phones ago...!"  ; - )


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> They took care of that. Their customer service is another reason they do so well.



By charging $99 for replacement if the unit was over a year old (out of the year long warranty)?  I don't know as though that would qualify for great customer service in my book.  Or they coul've just designed a better charging system that didn't kill battery life as quickly.

Also, user replaceable would've been pretty key as well.


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> This entire general concepts,  chargers,  is one of the biggest areas of annoyance for me!  Standardize the suckers,  if not industry wide,  then atleast within your own brand!  The number of now obsolete charger cords I have stuffed into various drawers/closets/etc around my house is ridiculous!



It's getting better.  A lot of devices like Creative mp3 players, Motorolla and maybe LG? phones off the top of my head charge via mini USB.  If everyone could go to that it would be nice.


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2010)

Portable electronic charger technology has come a long way in the past 2 years....


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> It's getting better.  A lot of devices like Creative mp3 players, Motorolla and maybe LG? phones off the top of my head charge via mini USB.  If everyone could go to that it would be nice.



Yeah, I've noticed a lot of devices using that interface lately.  There will always be companies who insist on using proprietary connectors though, I'm afraid.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

Never had a problem with my IPhone or IPod batteries...  
I use supplemental devices to charge on long haul flights or during long days...


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2010)

dmc said:


> Never had a problem with my IPhone or IPod batteries...
> I use supplemental devices to charge on long haul flights or during long days...



Despite your good experience, the iPod battery shortcoming was pretty common and fairly well documented.  One of my good friends' lasted just two years with regular use and after that he couldn't take it off DC input or it would shut down immediately, so he just used it in his car.

I still don't get what Apple has against user replaceable batteries.  Perhaps we should all buy cars with the hood welded shut.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> Despite your good experience, the iPod battery shortcoming was pretty common and fairly well documented.  One of my good friends' lasted just two years with regular use and after that he couldn't take it off DC input or it would shut down immediately, so he just used it in his car.
> 
> I still don't get what Apple has against user replaceable batteries.  Perhaps we should all buy cars with the hood welded shut.



huh....  I guess I'm just lucky..  Cause I've used the shit out of mine for 2+ years..   My IPhone is only 1+ year old..  But it still works fine.

I've heard of battery issues but I always thought it was the early gens...  I know if I really need to keep a charge I can shut off 3g on my IPhone..


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2010)

dmc said:


> I've heard of battery issues but I always thought it was the early gens...  I know if I really need to keep a charge I can shut off 3g on my IPhone..



It was, from what I understand.  My friend's was a 1st gen iPod.  But that's kinda where the discussion started, about the iPod being revolutionary, and well put together.  I didn't share that opinion so I provided the battery issue as support for that opinion.

/though I still don't like buying something I can't easily take apart without destroying


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> It was, from what I understand.  My friend's was a 1st gen iPod.  But that's kinda where the discussion started, about the iPod being revolutionary, and well put together.  I didn't share that opinion so I provided the battery issue as support for that opinion.
> 
> /though I still don't like buying something I can't easily take apart without destroying



ahhhh....  Explains alot..

I've resided to abandon myself to technology..   I don't even work on my cars anymore...


----------



## Glenn (May 4, 2010)

dmc said:


> Exciting times....
> 
> I'm stoked for the new IPhone 4.0...  I can get work to pay for it so I'm waiting..
> 
> Was checking out a Droid the other day... It's pretty nice..  It's not an option for work however...




You guys run iPhones at work? That's pretty interesting. I always thought of BlackBerry's as the corporate workhorse.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> You guys run iPhones at work? That's pretty interesting. I always thought of BlackBerry's as the corporate workhorse.



yeah...  Pretty much anything AT&T offers we can use as long as it has Exchange Activesync to push email and cals...

My old company we used IPhones as well..


----------



## Glenn (May 4, 2010)

I never knew that. So your company uses a variety of different phones from the same carrier. Does IT support the phones or is it everyone on their own for tech support?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I never knew that. So your company uses a variety of different phones from the same carrier. Does IT support the phones or is it everyone on their own for tech support?


We run them as well, for Sr. VP and above.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I never knew that. So your company uses a variety of different phones from the same carrier. Does IT support the phones or is it everyone on their own for tech support?



Everybody on their own...  As long as the device supports active sync for email and calendars...

But - it's super easy to setup an IPhone for activesync..


----------



## Glenn (May 4, 2010)

It's all BB's where I work. IT supports them and all that jazz. Same carrier too.

 Personally, I like having my own phone...so I can have my personal e-mail on it and any aps I want.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2010)

I've never owned a cell phone.  I've thought about getting one but never acted upon it.


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I've never owned a cell phone.  I've thought about getting one but never acted upon it.



pffft, cell phones are old tech.. you want one of the new shoe phones.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> It's all BB's where I work. IT supports them and all that jazz. Same carrier too.
> 
> Personally, I like having my own phone...so I can have my personal e-mail on it and any aps I want.



It's weird... The phone is still mine but my company pays for it now.  And will pay for a new one - but i get to keep it if I leave...  

I love this company..  For real - they take care of us...


----------



## Glenn (May 4, 2010)

dmc said:


> It's weird... The phone is still mine but my company pays for it now.  And will pay for a new one - but i get to keep it if I leave...
> 
> I love this company..  For real - they take care of us...



I "think" our setup is sorta similar. It's an employees phone, and employees pay the bill (reimbursed), but IT will set it up and support it. I'll check with IT and see how it's done. 

But I do know it has to be a BlackBerry and I think they request you go with Verizon.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I "think" our setup is sorta similar. It's an employees phone, and employees pay the bill (reimbursed), but IT will set it up and support it. I'll check with IT and see how it's done.
> 
> But I do know it has to be a BlackBerry and I think they request you go with Verizon.



I never see the bill.... 
Only thing that bugs me is that it show the company name as my name on caller ID now... Gotta fix that..


----------



## wa-loaf (May 4, 2010)

Apple under investigation for antitrust ... http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36943304/ns/business-us_business/


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Apple under investigation for antitrust ... http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36943304/ns/business-us_business/



It's fallout from the Adobe flash shit..  Which i agree with.. And I've done development in Flash - IPhones aren't optimized for Flash.    Anything that exists on the web currently would have to be rewritten because it would be unreadable.  Also because people use touch to navigate so buttons and stuff would need to be redone.
Apple has laid out a great SDK(software development kit) thats easy to use and is getting better each release.

One of my flash maps I did for Hunter a looong time ago...  Got a free pass out of it..
This isn't the final version... It's still a working version... I have to find the final...
http://www.powderhound.org/flash/HunterMap.swf

Also one for Tucks... doesnt seem to work on Chrome...
http://www.powderhound.org/tucks/TuckermanMap.html


----------



## riverc0il (May 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> This is all stuff that was said about the iPod when it first came out. There were other mp3 players with more capacity or features than the iPod. Apple just puts it together better than anyone else.


Nah. I am comparing the iPad to the iPod and iPhone, not to non-Apple originals. I am comparing Apple to itself that this is not a game changer. And it is not. As someone else mentioned, tablets have been around for while. The first table I can remember was over half dozen years ago. Tablets pre-date the iPod even. Also, it is not logical to suggest just because someone said something about something in the past that was not true that the same thing can not be said about another thing and be true. Comparing to the iPod... Apple wrote the rules of the game. Here, Apple is playing catch up to the Kindle and revising old tech (the tablet) that didn't take off. This is not the game changing innovation of the iPod and you will not hear tablets in general be generified into the term "pads". Two different beasts.


----------



## riverc0il (May 4, 2010)

I love the whole Flash vs Apple thing. Very Microsoft move by Apple, here. Being very protective and we all know where that got MS. Part of me hopes Apple wins so Flash gets sucker punched. The prevalence of content embedded in Flash drives me nuts. I suppose Adobe losing a legal battle really won't do much for bad web based content implementation... Oh well, either way, I am grabbing the popcorn on this battle. 

And of course, this is one more limitation of the iPad.... and how is Apple helping protect user experience by not allowing Adobe to do their thing? Won't the marketplace take care of sub-standard App's? Apple does not think their customers can weed out the crap and makes the decision for them and as a result also prevents customers from accessing Flash content? Huh.


----------



## mondeo (May 4, 2010)

Apple is a far more closed-off company than Microsoft, has been for a while. Antitrust has been a long time coming for them. Windows can't come packaged with IE (in Europe) but Apple can say no, you can't develop anything that uses Flash on our hardware? WTF is that? The only reason they've gotten away with it for this long is that they've always been the underdog. The little guy. Obviously they're only good for competition...

Flash may suck, but this is purely a "we don't want Adobe to get any money" move by Apple.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

Adobe will lose...
Palm will lose.. 

the strong will survive..  
Both great technologies but they didn't keep up..   
Black Berries, IPhones, etc have pummeled Palm...
Web 2.0 has taken over on the UI so there's really generally no need for Flash..


----------



## mondeo (May 4, 2010)

dmc said:


> Adobe will lose...
> Palm will lose..
> 
> the strong will survive..
> ...


Flash will die, but Adobe will do fine. Whether or not a technology will survive on its own doesn't matter to antitrust, though, it's the business practices that surround it. Vertical integration is pretty heavily frowned upon, and that's Apple's M.O.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 4, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Apple is a far more closed-off company than Microsoft, has been for a while. Antitrust has been a long time coming for them. Windows can't come packaged with IE (in Europe) but Apple can say no, you can't develop anything that uses Flash on our hardware? WTF is that? The only reason they've gotten away with it for this long is that they've always been the underdog. The little guy. Obviously they're only good for competition...
> 
> Flash may suck, but this is purely a "we don't want Adobe to get any money" move by Apple.



It's not about allowing Flash on the iPhone. This is pretty specific where Adobe had developed a compiler for Flash CS5 that would export flash games/apps into a iPhone app compatible format. Apple just blocked that.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 4, 2010)

dmc said:


> Palm will lose...



Already did. HP just bought them.


----------



## mondeo (May 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Already did. HP just bought them.


I predict the current CEO of HP (Mark Hurd) will be ousted in an internal scuttlebut as Palm as a unit, along with 3com, posts losses for the next year or so, but eventually leads to dramatic growth at HP as they fully take advantage of the synergies the now-lambasted CEO had envisioned.

And then Hurd will run for Senate about 8 years after being fired.

On a serious note, interesting to note the businesses that HP has recently bought. Guessing they're gonna go for an Apple-like strategy - all consumer techs, from media player to phone to tablet to PC. Plus they have their existing backroom IT techs. Could end up demolishing Blackberry.


----------



## Geoff (May 5, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Could end up demolishing Blackberry.



Unlikely.   The corporate world is completely locked in to Blackberry.


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Unlikely.   The corporate world is completely locked in to Blackberry.



Agreed..


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I predict the current CEO of HP (Mark Hurd) will be ousted in an internal scuttlebut as Palm as a unit, along with 3com, posts losses for the next year or so, but eventually leads to dramatic growth at HP as they fully take advantage of the synergies the now-lambasted CEO had envisioned.



Back in my AT&T days I reported to Carli Fiorina's husband Frank...
He took us out on his yacht for a cruise around NYC...  I took a dump in the head...

Whenever she's on the news.. I think about that...


----------



## ctenidae (May 5, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Unlikely.   The corporate world is completely locked in to Blackberry.



Our CTO is considering breaking us away from Blackberry. we're the first shop he's been at running it at an enterprise level, and he's amazed at the number of problems we constantly have. He's got 2 support folks devoted to troubleshooting Blackberries for 130 people. I told him I'm more than happy to be a guinea pig for whatever new phones he wants to test out.


----------



## ctenidae (May 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Back in my AT&T days I reported to Carli Fiorina's husband Frank...
> He took us out on his yacht for a cruise around NYC...  I took a dump in the head...
> 
> Whenever she's on the news.. I think about that...



That's awesome.


----------



## mondeo (May 5, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Unlikely. The corporate world is completely locked in to Blackberry.


Certainly not within the next few years, but if HP develops some super slick enterprise integration stuff, from phone to mobile PCs to desktops to servers, I could see companies already running HP hardware switching over relatively quickly. Then once HP gets its foot in the door, they have the resources to blow it wide open. They're also really only one of two companies that really crosses over between corporate and consumer (Dell's the other,) so they've probably got some edge in the lower ranks of the corporate world where people want something between a Crackberry and an iPhone.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2010)

I don't have much faith in HP.  Totally unrelated, but every single printer I've ever had of theirs has completely sucked.  That to me would seem like much easier technology to master than cpus, palms etc.


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't have much faith in HP.  Totally unrelated, but every single printer I've ever had of theirs has completely sucked.  That to me would seem like much easier technology to master than cpus, palms etc.


Wow...I've have had the same experience with their printers. After 3, I gave up.

Like I said, if universities jumped on the ebook bandwagon, iPad would sell like hotcakes. And I pick it over the kindle and similarly spec'd readers (which, BTW, cost around the same) because of the trendiness factor, plus I know that, at least at our school, we get discounts on Apple products and they promote them in all the campus co-op bookstores. But as it stands, they're discouraged, which is a shame. While I like the tangibility of books, they take up so much space and I'm running out of room--plus it's heavy to carry a bunch around. I would love to put a whole semester's worth of books (which is usually 15-20 books) on one device and only have that to carry.


----------



## mondeo (May 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't have much faith in HP. Totally unrelated, but every single printer I've ever had of theirs has completely sucked. That to me would seem like much easier technology to master than cpus, palms etc.


All consumer printers I've ever worked with have sucked. I've got a Brother networked laser printer now. High enough up the ladder that it's decent quality, plus it's nice to be able to print from any computer without having the computer hooked up to it turned on.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2010)

http://video.fuel.tv/services/player/bcpid57636736001?bctid=82957174001

:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2011)

This is funny, and cool on Apple's part:



> [Apple's] focus this week has been to troubleshoot all the iPad 2s that customers are returning to the stores. One iPad came back with a post it note on it that said "Wife said no." It was escalated as something funny, and two of the VPs got wind of it. They sent the guy an iPad 2 with a note on it that said "Apple said yes."


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> This is funny, and cool on Apple's part:



LOVE! 

Wonder if they'd take pity on me. B said no.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2011)

severine said:


> LOVE!
> 
> Wonder if they'd take pity on me. B said no.



You got a bike instead....


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> This is funny, and cool on Apple's part:



that's hilarious. 

I kind of want a Xoom tablet or other Android tab but I think they are still 1 - 2 years from primetime... I need to be able to do some business tasks on it (word processing, etc.) I use Google Docs and all that a lot but still there's no built in print function, etc. 

It's gonna get easier as we all move to more and more web-based services to have nice lightweight devices with content out in the "Cloud".

Speaking of, did anyone see the Amazon announcement about "amazon cloud drive" - lets you put all your iTunes music & playlists into the cloud so you can stream them to your phone, PC, wherever without having to actually take all the files with you. 

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/learnmore

It's only a matter of time before your entire harddrive is just online somewhere. For better or for worse


----------



## mondeo (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> that's hilarious.
> 
> I kind of want a Xoom tablet or other Android tab but I think they are still 1 - 2 years from primetime... I need to be able to do some business tasks on it (word processing, etc.) I use Google Docs and all that a lot but still there's no built in print function, etc.
> 
> ...


That would suck on rt 100/103. A lot of places I don't get service through there. Or on an airplane.

Windows Phone 7 is pretty heavily cloud based. All contact information is kept on Windows Live, pictures can be automatically uploaded to the cloud, Office documents are kept there. But some things you still want local, especially if you don't have an unlimited data plan.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 31, 2011)

severine said:


> LOVE!
> 
> Wonder if they'd take pity on me. B said no.


I'm guessing no. They already got their cheap marketing buck out of it.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I'm guessing no. They already got their cheap marketing buck out of it.



I know, I know. Will just have to find another means...


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

mondeo said:


> That would suck on rt 100/103. A lot of places I don't get service through there. Or on an airplane.



That's a good point. It's easy to take it for granted. I remember that ice storm we had in MA / NH a few years back when literally half the state lost power. I was in an OK area but it's bizarre because my office was in the ice zone with no power. Literally cell phones didn't work, you couldn't fill up your gas tank, everything was just completely shut down.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> that's hilarious.
> 
> I kind of want a Xoom tablet or other Android tab but I think they are still 1 - 2 years from primetime... I need to be able to do some business tasks on it (word processing, etc.) I use Google Docs and all that a lot but still there's no built in print function, etc.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind keeping data on my personal server since I know I can https, sftp, and ssh to it but there's no way I'm going to give Google or Amazon or Microsoft control over my data.


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I wouldn't mind keeping data on my personal server since I know I can https, sftp, and ssh to it but there's no way I'm going to give Google or Amazon or Microsoft control over my data.



I give Google and Apple control over some of my data..  But nothing I'd ever think would be bad if it got out..

I also use some other clouds..  For instance - I have an APP for the band Phish.  Where all the music(live shows) I've purchased are streaming on the net.  So I don't really need to have that music on my computers anymore. 

The cloud is still the internet to me until it's integrated into an app or something..
My Apple(ME) cloud is integrated into lots of stuff now... it's nice...  Especially using multiple devices.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

I love using Google services. I use Google docs a lot now for word processing since I can pick it up literally anywhere and never have to worry about what is where and what copy is the most current.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2011)

Those of you that have them, you still like them? Debating on getting one more for just surfing the internet. Would I need more than the base $499 model since I'm not looking to do anything to fancy with it.


----------



## dmc (Apr 23, 2011)

Love mine..  Use it for mostly business and travel.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 23, 2011)

dmc said:


> Love mine..  Use it for mostly business and travel.



Can you actually travel on business without a notebook computer?

I guess maybe if I'm just airplane and conference room.   If I actually have to roll up my sleeves and do something, I need more tools.


----------



## dmc (Apr 23, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Can you actually travel on business without a notebook computer?
> 
> I guess maybe if I'm just airplane and conference room.   If I actually have to roll up my sleeves and do something, I need more tools.



Depends on what I'm doing.. If I'm rolling in for some meetings and presentations.. No problem - and my back thanks me..   If I need to plug in and do some technical stuff - I either need my PC or my MAC.

One of my customers does remote desktop from IPad to desktop - it's SICK! total access - great resolution..   The company I work for is looking into this too.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Those of you that have them, you still like them? Debating on getting one more for just surfing the internet. Would I need more than the base $499 model since I'm not looking to do anything to fancy with it.



I ended up getting reconditioned one a few months, pretty much all I use now.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I ended up getting reconditioned one a few months, pretty much all I use now.



I heard the mobile version of this site looks really good on it...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I heard the mobile version of this site looks really good on it...



I'm starting to think that Apple will bill Nick if he allows me to see the full site on it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'm starting to think that Apple will bill Nick if he allows me to see the full site on it.



Most likely


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2012)

I end up using my computer allt he time but I think it's mostly because I'm doing more content creation (writing, coding, working) than I do just browsing / reading.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> I end up using my computer allt he time but I think it's mostly because I'm doing more content creation (writing, coding, working) than I do just browsing / reading.



There's other things to do with a computer other than access the internet?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2012)

New iPad is going to be called iPadHD and have 4G.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> New iPad is going to be called iPadHD and have 4G.



You getting one?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You getting one?



Maybe once they start selling refurbed versions of these.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 6, 2012)

HD is the new Extreme. 
Added to the list of things that annoy me about Apple-ism. AppHD- no, it's just the full version...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> HD is the new Extreme.
> Added to the list of things that annoy me about Apple-ism. AppHD- no, it's just the full version...



Doubling the resolution from 1024x786 to 2048x1536 it pretty good and warrants the HD moniker IMHO.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Doubling the resolution from 1024x786 to 2048x1536 it pretty good and warrants the HD moniker IMHO.



That's worth an HD, I'll give them that.
They should add an X-Treme into teh name, though, just for good measure.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> That's worth an HD, I'll give them that.
> They should add an X-Treme into teh name, though, just for good measure.



Now this would be interesting if true:
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/07...lay-technology-to-provide-on-screen-textures/


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Now this would be interesting if true:
> http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/07...lay-technology-to-provide-on-screen-textures/



That does look pretty cool.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2012)

bvibert said:


> That does look pretty cool.



We'll know this afternoon.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Doubling the resolution from 1024x786 to 2048x1536 it pretty good and warrants the HD moniker IMHO.



Resolution is correct and 4G: New iPad now has 21Mbps HSPA+ and DC-HSDPA at 42Mbps, with LTE taking the cake at 73Mbps. compared to:iPad 2 has 3.1Mbps on EV-DO, 7.2 on HSPA.



wa-loaf said:


> Now this would be interesting if true:
> http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/07...lay-technology-to-provide-on-screen-textures/



Doesn't seem to be true here, but they aren't done yet.


----------



## Nick (Mar 7, 2012)

Underwhelmed.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> Underwhelmed.



Yeah, but you Apple haters will say that no matter what.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> Underwhelmed.



Maybe the next Blackberry tablet will come out soon!


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, but you Apple haters will say that no matter what.



I don't hate Apple.
I just seriously dislike their products, systems, ethos, philosophy, raison d'etre, raison d'vivre, and raison d'etat. 

Plus, I thnk they're beaming mind control microwaves into my gerbil. He's been acting funny lately.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 8, 2012)

I think it's about what everyone expected. The 4G will be nice touch if you're on the road a lot. 

I wonder how HTML 5 will change things. If you no longer need "apps", but rather, can use the browser...that could be interesting.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 8, 2012)

They didn't give it a new name???  How do you know what you're buying on the web, etc?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Resolution is correct and 4G: New iPad now has 21Mbps HSPA+ and DC-HSDPA at 42Mbps, with LTE taking the cake at 73Mbps. compared to:iPad 2 has 3.1Mbps on EV-DO, 7.2 on HSPA.


This is the thing that kills me with 4G.

My HOME internet access is 12Mbps. That's good for three people using simultaneously. If I didn't have roomates, I'd be on the 6Mbps plan. Unless you're regularly downloading huge apps, 4G is pointless.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

You can always turn off the 4G to save power when you don't need that much bandwidth, well you can on Android devices I assume you can on others too?

I know I'm looking forward to faster than 3G speeds when I get my next phone.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> You can always turn off the 4G to save power when you don't need that much bandwidth, well you can on Android devices I assume you can on others too?
> 
> I know I'm looking forward to faster than 3G speeds when I get my next phone.



Are you looking at the new LTE phones?


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 9, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I don't hate Apple.
> I just seriously dislike their products, systems, ethos, philosophy, raison d'etre, raison d'vivre, and raison d'etat.
> 
> Plus, I thnk they're beaming mind control microwaves into my gerbil. He's been acting funny lately.


Google has become big bro, freaks me out what they have access to.  I hate tech, don't want to do anything but turn something on and have it work.  So far so good with 4s.  Seriously dummy proof, and beautiful too lol - I'm in love.  Although I don't get the 4G thing, I live and work on the Technology Highway but have yet to see 4G, not sure if I care though.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

You're crazy if you think Apple isn't tracking everything they possibly can.  Google just has more avenues to collect data.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> You're crazy if you think Apple isn't tracking everything they possibly can.  Google just has more avenues to collect data.



I know they are..but I don't get email sent to my phone, so they don't have that.  Don't have  Apple email account they can mine for data.


----------



## hammer (Apr 11, 2012)

Family's been looking at tablets lately...choices are the new iPad, a refurbished iPad2, or a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (want 32GB, don't think 16GB will be enough).  Been thinking about the Galaxy Tab 10.1 but we already have a bunch of iPods and I'm not sure about portability.  Would like to get something this week if possible...


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2012)

It probably comes down to OS. After getting our iPad...we got used to iOS. It works well despite it's few limited quirks.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 12, 2012)

Glenn said:


> It probably comes down to OS. After getting our iPad...we got used to iOS. It works well despite it's few limited quirks.



I agree 100% with this. If the iPad had a different OS, it'd be awesome. I'm a fan of my Windows phone (despite its reliance on Bing for search and maps), but get annoyed when using my siblings-in-law's iPhones.


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2012)

Gave in and got the new iPad last night.  Yup, it's a glorified iPod Touch, but the screen resolution is amazing.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2012)

Should be interesting to see what happens to the competition if this is true.

http://www.newser.com/story/144175/ipad-mini-coming-for-less-than-300.html


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 17, 2012)

Caved in and bought an iPad 2 last night. Hoping to make good use of it at work and on job sites. Going to test out bringing PDFs of drawings and specs to job sites and meeting instead of large rolls of drawings. Going to also try and use it for meeting notes and doing field work / field measuring. I already found some really nice drawing apps and an app that lets you mark up PDFs and pictures which will also be great for field work.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 17, 2012)

Why didn't wait until tomorrow for Microsoft to introduce their tablet?


----------



## billski (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm curious to hear how well the tablets stream.  My family says the HP Touch Pad streams quite poorly.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Why didn't wait until tomorrow for Microsoft to introduce their tablet?




Becuase I have an iPhone and the two will play nice together. Sync'g photos and contacts over the cloud is pretty cool!!! My office is also very pro Apple, my firm is going to pay for my data plan and may even pay for half the iPad if I can show that it's productive in the field.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like you can stream Amazon videos on the iPad now.


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2012)

that's nice. did they build an app or is it through the browser?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like it's an app, I haven't had a chance to download it yet. Went on Amazon today to order something and it was on their home page.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2014)

This thing looks pretty badass: http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoo...k&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebookpost


----------

